# Driver door freezing shut



## Lowrenzo (May 25, 2005)

We have had problems with not being able to open the lock and/or the door on the drivers side. This mainly happens when the temperature is above zero (and relatively humid) then it drops below zero. Anyone else experiencing this? Any suggested remedies?

Lowrenzo


----------



## TjC (Jun 11, 2005)

yup i hve the same problem i havent been able to open my door for 3 days now
all u have to do is take off the door panel and lube up the latch
all thats happening is there moisture in the latch and its freezing up


----------



## LEONGSTER (Apr 9, 2006)

If the sticking is caused by frozen moisture in the latch, a good squirt of
*W*ater* D*ispersant 40 ought to do the trick.


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

Good point above.

A second point which helped me permanently get rid of this problem on my first winter was the use a silicon based spray-on lubricant to moisten all the rubber seals around the doors.

Also had problems with the door switch rubber boot. The above fixed it as well.


----------



## Lowrenzo (May 25, 2005)

Thanks for the responses - I will do the lubrication. I also have been having trouble with the door switch boot - the warning does not come on for several seconds if I have left the lights on - has caused problems several times.

Thanks

Lowrenzo


----------

